# Gran Habano 3 siglos or now 3 sls



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Man, I don't know if any of you guy's have tried this stoag but they're really rockin'. I got them on a CI special a little less than a year ago in a bundle of twenty for something like 44.95 and after some quality aging these baby's are solid, great tasting and just plain superior cigars for the price. They have a pretty dominate honduran profile but they bust out into some really complex flavors. If your looking for a really good every day go to, you gotta try these and nobodys paying me to write this, their that good.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a bundle of 3 Siglos a while back also. Right when they were having to change thier name. I have smoked one then and one a few weeks ago and they are better after they have sat some.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

eventide said:


> Man, I don't know if any of you guy's have tried this stoag but they're really rockin'. I got them on a CI special a little less than a year ago in a bundle of twenty for something like 44.95 and after some quality aging these baby's are solid, great tasting and just plain superior cigars for the price. They have a pretty dominate honduran profile but they bust out into some really complex flavors. If your looking for a really good every day go to, you gotta try these and nobodys paying me to write this, their that good.


I now know what my problem was. Smoked one older labeled out of the wrapper and one newer labeled out of the wrapper. Did not like either. Tasted like bland, bold pepper or some type of spice. It makes sense that a stick with that noticeable of a taste would have to sit for a while. Will try another 5 pack and try one at after a few months of aging. If that is to early I will just let the other 4 meld until 2012.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

How do these compare to the Vintage 2002 or something like that? I have been intrigued by this to say the least and am wondering if a relatively bargain priced stick is really that good?

Incidentally,mtgs CI is having really good pricing for bight the Vintage 2002 and the 3 Siglos. I am tempted to buy a bundle of each but am afraid to be stuck with two bundles of sticks that don't agree with me and have to try to get rid of.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Like Shawn said...give them plenty of rest and they are a really good cigar. I have some with a year on them and they are a much better cigar.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

sengjc said:


> How do these compare to the Vintage 2002 or something like that? I have been intrigued by this to say the least and am wondering if a relatively bargain priced stick is really that good?
> 
> Incidentally,mtgs CI is having really good pricing for bight the Vintage 2002 and the 3 Siglos. I am tempted to buy a bundle of each but am afraid to be stuck with two bundles of sticks that don't agree with me and have to try to get rid of.


I see your point, with things like limited funds or humidor space but these are professional sticks and like I said with a little snooze time they are truly a quality smoke to be had.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Interestingly, Famous Smoke has a Gran Habano that they claim is identical to 3 Siglos but the name had to be changed due to a trademark issue. It's not called "3 SLS" but called Gran Habano "Triple". And they charge more for it...more like $80-$100. Just curious about this.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

sengjc said:


> ...Incidentally,mtgs CI is having really good pricing for bight the Vintage 2002 and the 3 Siglos. I am tempted to buy a bundle of each but am afraid to be stuck with two bundles of sticks that don't agree with me and have to try to get rid of.


Auto-complete spelling will be the death of clear communication...



eventide said:


> I see your point, with things like limited funds or humidor space but these are professional sticks and like I said with a little snooze time they are truly a quality smoke to be had.


I think I will need to hold off a while to clear some humidor real estate. That said, I will seriously consider these for the next NC purchase. The worst case, I can just offload to my cigar smoking buddies while golfing. 

The problem with me being an overseas buyer is the cost of the cigar is quite insignificant in proportion when compared to the cost of custom duties.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

QiCultivator said:


> Interestingly, Famous Smoke has a Gran Habano that they claim is identical to 3 Siglos but the name had to be changed due to a trademark issue. It's not called "3 SLS" but called Gran Habano "Triple". And they charge more for it...more like $80-$100. Just curious about this.


Its the same smoke. FS sells them boxed and all fancy like, CI sells them in bundles. Does that justify the difference in price? Only to the people willing to pay it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

These are 20 for $25 today for Joe's daily deal... worth it? How long would I need to let 'em sit before I could smoke 'em? I'm looking for a good "hand out to a lot of guys at a party" cigar that won't break the bank!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Derek2783 said:


> These are 20 for $25 today for Joe's daily deal... worth it? How long would I need to let 'em sit before I could smoke 'em? I'm looking for a good "hand out to a lot of guys at a party" cigar that won't break the bank!


10 for 25, not 20.


----------



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

these are up 10 for $25 today. worth getting?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

UCFTAC said:


> these are up 10 for $25 today. worth getting?


$2.50 each... yeh, if you can sit on them for a few months (9 or so).

I got the bundle of 3Siglos for $30 i think. But that was when they were getting rid of them to change the name.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

They are a mighty fine smoke. At that price it is hard to argue with the value.


----------

